#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜猜~

## 夜落白櫻

感覺最近都在發猜謎文XD
好啦這是今天的題目XD
順帶一提，這是遊戲而不是動漫喔

還是老樣子的一次兩題XD
下面含有提示，請自行取用
【最近的新遊戲(?】

----------


## 冽嶽楓華

沒猜錯的話是這個吧?A:神領天團的九尾狐和鐮鼬

http://gv.x-legend.com.tw/
猜猜我怎找的?右鍵然後把此圖放到GOOGLE上搜尋(遭毆

----------


## 夜落白櫻

終於有獸回答了我好感動(一邊去
不過人家名字是風鼬不是鐮鼬(?

----------

